# Artichoke????



## Mary from Kansas (Aug 30, 2016)

Has/does anyone feed artichokes?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 31, 2016)

Brilliant! I would never have even thought of this one! Tortoise table says the veg and every part of the plant itself are Safe to regularly feed! I'm going to have to try growing this again now
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=128


----------



## Mary from Kansas (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, been studying the tortoise table and other sources. Finally tried it, Geronimo wasn't that big a fan, lol. Trying different things for variety. He did eat enough for me to go ahead and next summer grow a few.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2016)

I have about 8 or so artichoke plants I grow the artichoke for myself and I trim the leaves from the plant and feed to my tortoises it's a thistle after all


----------



## For Love of Everything Shell (Nov 30, 2017)

Prairie Mom said:


> Brilliant! I would never have even thought of this one! Tortoise table says the veg and every part of the plant itself are Safe to regularly feed! I'm going to have to try growing this again now
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=128



The table isn't working?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 1, 2017)

For Love of Everything Shell said:


> The table isn't working?



Try this: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=128#.WiIQqaaIahA.


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 16, 2017)

Pretty expensive tortoise food, but whatever for our precious shelled friends, right?
You might see if you local specialty produce suppliers have cardoons; it's a leafy artichoke relative that is much cheaper per unit of weight.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 11, 2018)

Iochroma said:


> Pretty expensive tortoise food, but whatever for our precious shelled friends, right?
> You might see if you local specialty produce suppliers have cardoons; it's a leafy artichoke relative that is much cheaper per unit of weight.


If you grow tye plant, it makes a giant 4ft plant that has lots of leaves that are free, and my tortoises all love them!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2018)

I asked my friend Google to show me pictures of "Tye" plant and he changed it to "the" plant. What is a Tye plant?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh, you meant to actually grown the artichoke plant. Sorry.


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 11, 2018)

Grow the cardoon plant. Less spikey.


----------



## qiangzhu (Nov 14, 2021)

My tortoise never bite it. Not sure if the architocke is so hard and solid


----------

